# Training my Q horse to cart?



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

The Northwest Cowgirl said:


> I have a 4 year old Quarter Horse that I'm riding western right now. Is it possible to have a horse that you ride also be trained to pull a cart? I don't know a lot about carting, but I was wondering if this was something I could possibly do.
> Thanks!


It is always good to have a horse who can do everything. My Percheron mare has won awards for versatility as one of the things she can do, other than be a driving draft, is w/t under saddle. 

I would find someone who is experienced in driving, I know that having a QH that can be harnessed and hitched to a cart is becoming popular in the show ring and they look very nice too!! Start with the ground work, your foundation, make sure, if you do decide to teach your QH to drive, that they get the WHOA down pat, no arguing nothing. Go from there. 

Good luck and have fun, but above all, be safe!


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Saddlebreds that are in training barn all are trained to the cart, as they are worked to one each week, even if they are not Fine Harness Horse, or Pleasure Driving.

It is always good to have a horse that will drive too.

Be careful in your training, and take no shortcuts with your harness and cart/wagon, but buy the best you can, and maintain it well. Much more can go wrong if harness or wagon/cart fall apart than if you are under saddle.

Make sure that you are taught by someone who is well versed in driving, and knows how to properly fit too. 

Shafts for instance, that are too long, will become irritating pretty quickly to the horse, when it is trying to turn, and can cause resistance, or pain issues.


----------

